# address the gap



## lilatranslator

Describe the human, financial, and commodity resources needed *to address the gaps.*

 Comment traduire : to address the gaps

My  try:

Décrire les besoin en ressources humaines, financières et denrées *pour trouver des solutions*(just a suggestion)   

Any better suggestion?


----------



## Trisia

Well, perhaps someone else could come along with a better suggestion.

For my part, I think your version works fine.

Are you sure that's an infinitive over there? I would have said "décrivez les... "


----------



## Arrius

*pour combler les lacunes*

_I think *describe *here is meant as an infinitive without to, so to me, *décrire* is OK. _


----------



## viera

... pour réduire les écarts  ??


----------



## lilatranslator

Trisia said:


> Well, perhaps someone else could come along with a better suggestion.
> 
> For my part, I think your version works fine.
> 
> Are you sure that's an infinitive over there? I would have said "décrivez les... "


Bonjour Trisia, 
A mon avis il doit y avoir  une meilleure expression. Pour ce qui est de "'décrire", quand il s'agit d'instructions ou de directives, il est parfois préférable d'utiliser l'infinitif.


----------



## lilatranslator

Arrius said:


> *pour combler les lacunes*
> 
> _I think *describe *here is meant as an infinitive without to, so to me, *décrire* is OK. _


Exact!


----------



## lilatranslator

viera said:


> ... pour réduire les écarts  ??


Bonjour Viera, 
Il s'agit je pense ici de combler les lacunes. Donc je prendrai "pour combler les lacunes" quoique j'attends toujours une meilleure suggestion. 

Merci à tous le monde


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Pour _address the gaps_, on pourrait choisir parmi _lacunes / point faibles / insuffisances.
_Le n°2 ("points faibles") me paraît le plus neutre dans un contexte d'entreprise - _pour corriger les points faibles _?


----------



## Geordie_Wilber

lilatranslator said:


> Bonjour Viera,
> Il s'agit je pense ici de combler les lacunes. Donc je prendrai "pour combler les lacunes" quoique j'attends toujours une meilleure suggestion.
> 
> Merci à tous le monde



Pour moi "combler les lacunes" est exacte, mais je dirais que "describe" est utilisé comme _impératif _non pas _infinitif_ et donc je suis d'accord avec Trisia et Décrivez...


----------



## lilatranslator

JeanDeSponde said:


> Pour _address the gaps_, on pourrait choisir parmi _lacunes / point faibles / insuffisances.
> _Le n°2 ("points faibles") me paraît le plus neutre dans un contexte d'entreprise - _pour corriger les points faibles _?


Votre proposition m'a fait penser à "pour pallier les insuffisances", qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

lilatranslator said:


> Votre proposition m'a fait penser à "pour pallier les insuffisances", qu'en pensez-vous?


(D'abord bravo pour construire correctement _pallier_ avec un COD)
Oui - mais, sans que je sache dire pourquoi, il me semble que si on utilise_ insuffisances_, il faudrait alors préciser : _les insuffisances dans..., de..._ (mais c'est probablement personnel)
Mais surtout, par ailleurs, _pallier _désigne toujours une solution temporaire - est-ce le but recherché ?


----------



## lilatranslator

JeanDeSponde said:


> (D'abord bravo pour construire correctement _pallier_ avec un COD)
> Oui - mais, sans que je sache dire pourquoi, il me semble que si on utilise_ insuffisances_, il faudrait alors préciser : _les insuffisances dans..., de..._ (mais c'est probablement personnel)
> Mais surtout, par ailleurs, _pallier _désigne toujours une solution temporaire - est-ce le but recherché ?


Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec vous. Je dirais alors: "pour palier les insuffisances si jamais elles existent" . Du coup je me retrouve avec une phrase trop longue!!! Et c'est justement ce que veux éviter


----------



## LaurentK

Je crois comme Trisia et Geordie que l'impératif est le bienvenu ici. Sinon, j'ai le sentiment avec _address the gaps_ que l'on recherche ce qu'il faut mettre en place pour pouvoir faire face aux problèmes à mesure qu'ils se présenteront ou bien ceux qui sont déjà connus (plus de contexte aiderait à affiner).

La traduction de _gap_ pose bien des problèmes (ah bon? ). Lacune semble trop vague, défaut trop faible. On pense aux défectuosités mais c'est un peu affecté peut-être:

_Décrivez les besoins en ressources humaines, financières et matérielles nécessaires pour faire face aux défectuosités_

La phrase me fait penser à des dysfonctionnements envisagés, des hoquets dans un système:

_Décrivez les besoins en ressources humaines, financières et matérielles nécessaires pour faire face aux dysfonctionnements_

... ou bien _répondre aux dysfonctionnements_

On se perd en conjectures, y aurait-il un _gap_ dans le français pour traduire ce _gap? _


----------



## lilatranslator

Bonjour Géordie et Laurent, 
D'abord, je maintiens que c'est "Décrire" et non pas "Décrivez" dans ce document: 

Other areas to be covered include the following:

Describe.....
Describe....

Pour ce qui est de "dysfonctionnements", vous ne trouvez pas que c'est un mot trop fort par rapport au contexte?


----------



## Geordie_Wilber

LaurentK said:


> On se perd en conjectures, y aurait-il un _gap_ dans le français pour traduire ce _gap? _



For me, gap in this sense is a "vide" between what you have and what you need... mais j'arrive pas à l'exprimer en français


----------



## Geordie_Wilber

lilatranslator said:


> Bonjour Géordie et Laurent,
> D'abord, je maintiens que c'est "Décrire" et non pas "Décrivez" dans ce document:
> 
> Other areas to be covered include the following:
> 
> Describe.....
> Describe....



Ces sont pas des questions? Encore je manque les mots français... This looks to me like exam questions and therefore not the infinitive. I struggle to think of a context where this _could_ be the infinitive, I just don't see it being used like that in BE...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Geordie_Wilber said:


> For me, gap in this sense is a "vide" between what you have and what you need... mais j'arrive pas à l'exprimer en français


Manques ?
(et j'aime bien l'idée de "réponse" de LaurentK)


----------



## lilatranslator

Geordie_Wilber said:


> Ces sont pas des questions? Encore je manque les mots français... This looks to me like exam questions and therefore not the infinitive. I struggle to think of a context where this _could_ be the infinitive, I just don't see it being used like that in BE...


Non il ne s'agit pas d'un examen. En français, les instructions sont parfois données à l'infinitif(exemple: manuels d'utilisation, notices de médicaments etc...)


----------



## lilatranslator

Geordie_Wilber said:


> For me, gap in this sense is a "vide" between what you have and what you need... mais j'arrive pas à l'exprimer en français


insuffisances?


----------



## Nicomon

_Manques_ peut convenir à mon avis, mais je ne suis pas convaincue de _répondre_. Je crois qu'on répond à des besoins... mais bon, c'est peut-être personnel. Je ne suis pas portée non plus à écrire _besoins_ et _nécessaires_ dans une même phrase. Un peu redondant, non?

Les ressources humaines, financières et matérielles *nécessaires*
OU 
Les *besoins en* ressources humaines, financières et matérielles

Mon petit effort ...
_Définir les ressources humaines, financières et matérielles nécessaires pour remédier aux lacunes / suppléer aux manques / combler le vide _

Je crois que _remédier_, est à mi-chemin entre _pallier _et _combler. _


----------



## viera

1. L'infinitif convient bien ici.

2. *pour combler les lacunes *marche bien, les autres propositions collent moins bien au sens.

3. *ressources humaines, financières et denrées* : denrées ne marche pas, n'étant pas un adjectif. Essayer plutôt :
"ressources en hommes, en finances et en denrées" ou
"ressources humaines, financières et matérielles"

4. "besoins ...... nécessaires" : utiliser l'un ou l'autre de ces mots, mais pas les deux - c'est redondant.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je pensais plus à « apporter une/des réponse(s) » qu'à « répondre ». Mais à quoi ? Aux besoins ?

(je pense aussi qu'un peu plus de contexte ne nuirait pas)


----------



## Nicomon

Je suis entièrement d'accord avec Viera, à part un petit détail  À mon avis - mais je peux me tromper - « *combler* les lacunes » (close/fill the gaps) est plus définitif que _"_*address *the gaps". 

J'ai mis mes suggestions en ordre de préférence, au post #20.


----------



## lilatranslator

Le terme "gap" est utilisé le long du document, donc on n'a pas vraiment besoin de préciser de quelles insuffisances, besoins ou autre, il s'agit.


----------



## lilatranslator

Nicomon said:


> Je suis entièrement d'accord avec Viera, à part un petit détail  À mon avis - jepeux me tromper - « *combler* les lacunes » (close/fill the gaps) est plus définitif que _"_*address *the gaps".
> 
> J'ai mis mes suggestions en ordre de préférence, au post précédent.


Bonsoir Nicomon , Viera et Karine,

Je suis moi aussi d'accord avec vous. J'ai mis "pallier les insuffisances", car comme j'ai dit dans un post précédant,  "gap" est utilisé plusieurs fois dans le document et toutes les fois qu'il a été utilisé, c'est pour exprimer "insuffisances, lacunes etc..."


----------



## multae gentes

The translation of "gap" requires more information : what sort of gap are we talking about ? 

Is it a lack of know-how or staff qualification as compared to competitors? In that case, we might try "rattraper notre retard".

Is it a shortage of resources to meet customers' demand ? 
In that case, why not "remédier à nos insuffisances"?


----------



## lilatranslator

multae gentes said:


> The translation of "gap" requires more information : what sort of gap are we talking about ?
> 
> Is it a lack of know-how or staff qualification as compared to competitors? In that case, we might try "rattraper notre retard".
> 
> Is it a shortage of resources to meet customers' demand ?
> In that case, why not "remédier à nos insuffisances"?


Bonsoir Multae gentes, 
Il s'agit plutôt de la deuxième suggestion, et "remédier aux insuffisances" me parait très approprié(sans le "nos")  

Je propose: remédier aux insuffisances qui peuvent exister.


----------



## watergirl

JeanDeSponde said:


> (
> sans que je sache dire pourquoi, il me semble que si on utilise_ insuffisances_, il faudrait alors préciser : _les insuffisances dans..., de..._ (mais c'est probablement personnel)



J'ai la même réaction que jeandesponde face à "gaps" en anglais ici -- on s'attendrait à d'autres précisions:     "gaps in...." ou "gaps between..."  

Personellement, je remplacerais "like with like" et je garderais "insuffisances"  -- sans l'ajout de "qui peuvent exister"  puisque cela ne se trouve pas dans le texte anglais non plus. 

( In other words, it doesn't read "possible gaps" ou "potential gaps" or something similar.)


----------



## Nicomon

lilatranslator said:


> Je propose: remédier aux insuffisances qui peuvent exister.


 
Insuffisances devient un choix personnel (je préfère les mots courts, comme manques ou lacunes) 

Suggestion:
_Remédier aux lacunes/insuffisances *éventuelles*_


----------



## Geordie_Wilber

lilatranslator said:


> Non il ne s'agit pas d'un examen. En français, les instructions sont parfois données à l'infinitif(exemple: manuels d'utilisation, notices de médicaments etc...)



Merci lilatranslator, je vais me coucher moins bête ce soir (ce matin!)


----------



## lilatranslator

watergirl said:


> J'ai la même réaction que jeandesponde face à "gaps" en anglais ici -- on s'attendrait à d'autres précisions:     "gaps in...." ou "gaps between..."
> 
> Personellement, je remplacerais "like with like" et je garderais "insuffisances"  -- sans l'ajout de "qui peuvent exister"  puisque cela ne se trouve pas dans le texte anglais non plus.
> 
> ( In other words, it doesn't read "possible gaps" ou "potential gaps" or something similar.)


Excellent!!! C'est exactement ce que je voulais dire. D'ailleurs c'est pour ça que j'ai choisi "pallier les insuffisances". "Gap" n'était pas précis non plus.


----------



## Nicomon

Cette phrase me hante  À tout hazard, ce ne serait pas la dernière clause de la page 58 de ce document?

Et si j'ai raison de le croire, on fait bien référence aux "gaps in the current system" (2 clauses plus haut)? 

Si oui (bien que je continue de penser que lacunes convient), pourrait-on parler des _défaillances _(un peu long) ou des _failles _du système? Ou revenir à la suggestion de JeandeSponde et dire _les points faibles?_


----------



## LaurentK

Nicomon said:


> Cette phrase me hante  À tout hazard, ce ne serait pas la dernière clause de la page 58 de ce document?
> 
> Et si j'ai raison de le croire, on fait bien référence aux "gaps in the current system" (2 clauses plus haut)?
> 
> Si oui (bien que je continue de penser que lacunes convient), pourrait-on parler des _défaillances _(un peu long) ou des _failles _du système? Ou revenir à la suggestion de JeandeSponde et dire _les points faibles?_



Context is everything! If the origin is confirmed, then you are right, Nicomon! This 'gaps' is not to be taken alone, but refers to a former _gap_ as you mentioned it. 

The sentence is part of a list of requirements to submit an application in the health sector. Therefore I think that _décrire_ is better than _décrivez_ and, is this particular context, I propose:

_Décrire les besoins en ressources humaines, financières et matérielles nécessaires pour faire face aux nécessités_


----------



## lilatranslator

Nicomon said:


> Cette phrase me hante  À tout hazard, ce ne serait pas la dernière clause de la page 58 de ce document?
> 
> Et si j'ai raison de le croire, on fait bien référence aux "gaps in the current system" (2 clauses plus haut)?
> 
> Si oui (bien que je continue de penser que lacunes convient), pourrait-on parler des _défaillances _(un peu long) ou des _failles _du système? Ou revenir à la suggestion de JeandeSponde et dire _les points faibles?_


Oui Nicomon il s'agit bien de ce document.  "défaillainces" n'est pas mal! Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais "points faibles" sonne bizarre dans ce contexte.


----------



## lilatranslator

LaurentK said:


> Context is everything! If the origin is confirmed, then you are right, Nicomon! This 'gaps' is not to be taken alone, but refers to a former _gap_ as you mentioned it.
> 
> The sentence is part of a list of requirements to submit an application in the health sector. Therefore I think that _décrire_ is better than _décrivez_ and, is this particular context, I propose:
> 
> _Décrire les besoins en ressources humaines, financières et matérielles nécessaires pour faire face aux nécessités_


"faire face aux nécessités"? Je ne pense pas qu'il s'agit de "nécessités " ici. 
Il s'agit de choses qui manquent et qu'il faut combler.


----------



## Nicomon

lilatranslator said:


> "faire face aux nécessités"? Je ne pense pas qu'il s'agit de "nécessités " ici.
> Il s'agit de choses qui manquent et qu'il faut combler.


 
Je crois que par analogie, on peut dire que ces "choses" qui manquent, sont des besoins (nécessités) non comblés. Mais je n'écrirais pas dans une même phrase _besoins_, _nécessaires_ et _nécessités_ (voir #20 et 21) et je ne suis pas convaincue de faire face. 

àma, c'est ici que répondre pourrait convenir. Comme dans... _Les ressources humaines, financières et matérielles requises pour répondre aux besoins (identifiés). _
Mais je reviens toujours à..._ pour remédier aux lacunes/défaillances._

_*Edit:* requises,_ instead of _nécessaires_

I'm signing off this thread.


----------

